# SEOUL | Yongsan Electronics Market Car Park Public Housing Development | Pro



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

55543 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Korea government allocated youngsan parking lot as to built Youngsan Happy Residence 
-1000 houses
-this project for poor class. government invest project and long term lease as cheap rent price to poor people
-not only residence but also commercial shop and support business center etc
-It is very beginning project but national project so no problem process's speed


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

53 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
this project site located behind above youngsan IBD project(now dismiss)


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Project moving forward, construction to begin in 2024*

After years of little progress, the project has received approved to move forward. Detailed plans will be finalized next year, and construction will start in 2024 for a completion in 2029. It will include 333 units of public housing for the youth, as well 168 officetels.

This is located on the site of the main car park between Yongsan Station and the Yongsan Electronics Market.


















정부, 용산 유수지 위탁 개발 사업 승인…"2029년 완공 목표"


[세종=뉴시스] 이승재 기자 = 정부는 용산역 인근 유수지에 청사와 오피스텔, 공공분양주택 등을 복합 개발하는 '용산 도시재생혁신지구 국가시범지구 용산유수지 건축 위탁 개발 사업 계획'을 승인한다고 19일 밝혔다




newsis.com


----------

